# Today is a big day!



## Svrtnsse (Oct 12, 2013)

On this day in...
1979 — The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the first of five books in the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy comedy science fiction series by Douglas Adams is published.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 12, 2013)

Do you know where your towel is?


----------



## Sparkie (Oct 12, 2013)

Love that first book.  The others are good too, but no other book has given me so great a laugh as that.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 12, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Do you know where your towel is?


Carefully folded up under three pints of Bitter and a two packets of peanuts.
Keep the change from the Fiver...


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 12, 2013)

CupofJoe said:


> Carefully folded up under three pints of Bitter and a two packets of peanuts.
> Keep the change from the Fiver...



How anyone can drink bitters is beyond me.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 12, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> How anyone can drink bitters is beyond me.


It helps to think of it as medicine... doesn't taste nice but can do you the world of good.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Oct 13, 2013)

My towel is under my bum, as my office chair is a broken down piece of 5 day-old Bantha poo doo.  Cheers to Douglas Adams, an inspiration to us all, and cheers to Svrt for bringing this momentous day to our attention.  May we always have no idea where we are going, but that the number 42 will be the eternal answer to our questions.


----------

